# Nice Trout



## Lineside Fever (May 2, 2016)

Caught a very nice trout this past week in Savannah, any suggestions on where to get a replica made? 26 1/2"--7.5 lbs--male fish.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (May 3, 2016)

Marry me and I'll tell ya


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 3, 2016)

PM Fishmounter on here. He does awesome work!

Here is a link to one of his threads.. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=870448


----------



## wellwood (May 3, 2016)

I wanna see pics of the fish!


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (May 4, 2016)

I want to see pics of a 26 1/2 inch fat male trout!!! Never seen a male trout that big


----------



## Lineside Fever (May 6, 2016)

It worked this time.


----------



## trippcasey (May 6, 2016)

Yep, thats a wall hanger!


----------



## b rad (May 6, 2016)

were u catching them sheepheads at trippcassey


----------



## Riplukelee (May 6, 2016)

Beautiful trout!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 7, 2016)

Nice Trout!


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (May 7, 2016)

That's a good un!


----------



## trippcasey (May 8, 2016)

Brianduffey said:


> were u catching them sheepheads at trippcassey



In the river...lol


----------



## flatheadfisherman (May 11, 2016)

Great looking fish.


----------

